# Slingshots effective close range weapons ?



## ROTAC (Mar 28, 2012)

My experience slingshots are very effective at 25 yards as i found out years ago when i shot someone who was lobbing stones at me when i was a kid. I fired a few warning shots and he still kept throwing then broke into a run as i went to fire infront of him he put on a bit of pace and i caught him in the ear lucky shot; "not for him" he went down like a bag of stones needless to say i was crapping myself thinking i had killed him luckly he got back up after a few minutes.If i had been using something like lead shoot the outcome may of been very diffferent in my defence i will say this predated airsoft and paintball


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Joerg sprave from the slingshot channel on youtube has proven several times that you can EASILY kill a man with a good slingshot. He even built an artillery slingshot that can wreck a hatchback from like 90 yards. They are also stealth and concealable.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 29, 2012)

Leon said:


> Joerg sprave from the slingshot channel on youtube has proven several times that you can EASILY kill a man with a good slingshot. He even built an artillery slingshot that can wreck a hatchback from like 90 yards. They are also stealth and concealable.


I was going to mention Joerg, but you beat me to it. Definitely checkout the slingshot channel. Slingshot's shooting machetes, not the most efficient zombie killing tool, but one of the coolest.


----------



## ROTAC (Mar 28, 2012)

Do you have a link for his channel?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I own several Wrist Rocket slingshots including one rated for hunting with a 45 lb. pull rating and also one Daisy brand slingshot. I use cheap glass marbles that I find in flea markets or garage sales (hard to find any more) and sometimes Wallyworld. I also bought at auction several pounds of hardware like 75 lbs. which included like 4 pounds of 3/8" nuts. These dudes make great slingshot ammo and give off a wicked sound when they are shot.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

Dollar stores usually have some marbles. And Pennies make cool ammo. Not very accurate but when u get your target. It does damage


----------

